# How to deal with stress on the job?



## deckman22 (Oct 20, 2007)

I go fishing. Getting away from it all really helps. Whatever you do don't take your cell phone. 

Al


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

Lack of work stresses me.
Work relieves stress.
As coo with ability to hire and fire, find people you can delegate to.
Take 3 and 4 day vacations when you want.
Cell phone only 2 hrs a day.
Fishing
The blend - in cruiser bike is a great idea, too!
the fight club only good once you stabilize...
r


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

deckman22 said:


> I go fishing. Getting away from it all really helps. Whatever you do don't take your cell phone.
> 
> Al


:lol:

When I go fishing theres always some bozo infront of the boat ramp. Then when I cast my line jumps off the spool leaving a huge birdnest. Then to top it all off I dont catch anything.

Now river fishing is even better. Last time I was out on the river while fishing they closed the dam and the water level lowerd enough where the boat wouldnt go over the gravel bar that was blocking the landing. :furious:


----------



## CaliDesigns (Sep 3, 2007)

When I use to work for corporate, my stress relief was strippers. But I agree with Dirt. Start your own business. There are 2 types of stress. 1) the one you have no control of and 2) the one you can control. Now as a business owner, I thrive on a certain amount of stress. I love the challenges. When you have stress that you can't control or have ways to take control, it's pure depressing. 
Someone said to exercise during lunch break?!? Obviously they don't do concrete for a living. Yea, after pouring and stamping 10 yrds of concrete, I'm going to do push ups on my break!. 
Recently, the only stress I was having, were Ex's. I thought that was an uncontrollble stress. I was wrong. I now have full custody of both children. 
Don't let the stress get you down. You got in your position for a reason. Catch your second wind and put your strengths and efforts to use in a positive direction. 
Don't fall for that BS saying "everyone is replaceable" I use to do $10mill a year in concrete for a GC with 45 guys working under me. With in one year of me starting my own company, they were down to 7 guys doing a fraction of the work. Your best revenge is success.


----------



## Flacan (Aug 28, 2007)

aWorkaHolic said:


> How do you guys get out of the depressive road I seem to be on? What have I misplaced to keep moving forward? I ask all of you because I am pretty sure the majority here has been down this road. I just need new ideas to get focused again. Thanks in advance.



How well do you sleep at night? Do you wake up feeling refreshed?

A few years ago (and still do a few times a week), arthritis in my neck prevented me from getting adequate rest at night (tossing and turning all night long from being uncomfortable). I was also uncomfortable during most days as well. 
This led to what the doctor called "depression". He said depression can be caused by constant pain and tiredness (according to doc, I was in pain - I thought I was just uncomfortable). 
The doctor prescribed meds, but I decided that I'd change my diet (couldn't see myself on meds for the rest of my life).

Changing the diet and exersizing has really helped me sleep better (and paying attention to pillows, etc), and the depression has gone away.


----------



## vwovw (Mar 9, 2007)

in the evening at home. when time allows.:clap: i workout curling with my wormdrives


----------



## te12c02w (Jun 1, 2007)

Hard thing to deal with. I , too, was working too much, stressed about everything and figured I could just push through it. Broke up my relationship with a good woman, got high blood pressure, ulcers were going full time, and couldn't even sleep. I would wake up in the middle of the night and try to solve the next problem at work. I couldn't even enjoy a good meal. I got tired of pills and just decided to quit worrying about things. I know that sounds ridiculous but it worked. Things are better now. Although stress can still get me going sometimes, I can at least deal with it.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

I think by owning a business, you almost have to become an expert in stress management.


I've had days (not recently fortunately) where I'd be physically exhausted just from stress.

it would affect my productivity. Obviously, that's not good (and - would lead to more stress because jobs would get delayed)


Things like leaving the cell phone IN THE TRUCK ... turning cell phone off when needing to focus on something. 



There are things you will not be able to control - as Cali says. A good example of this is rain (and he's a concrete guy so he knows the stress involved here). 

So ... anything you can't control ... well ... you can't worry about. It'll happen. Deal with it then.


----------

